

Further Thoughts on the Brilliant Jerk - kanamekun
http://boss.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/10/03/further-thoughts-on-the-brilliant-jerk/

======
klochner
Part of what the author is getting at, as PG has said many times in one form
or another:

    
    
       startups are businesses built for scale
    

Brilliant jerks don't scale. At some point in your company's growth phase, the
challenge will be scaling the marketing/sales/engineering in a repeatable
fashion.

It's just a different problem that begins at the inflection point of
product/market fit.

------
trotsky
What's the best thing to do when you write a piece for the new york times and
everyone disagrees with you? I know, call them all names and repeat yourself!

------
tnuc
This is a rehash of his last article. Still no facts and figures.

The problem is who decides that the brilliant jerk fits in?

I've seen it far too often in offices. Someone who is very competent at their
job gets fired because some ego driven maniac doesn't like them. While the
usual/useless sycophants get to stay.

Sounds like this author wasn't getting his ass kissed.

------
epaik
Not sure where to even begin. Reading the author's articles leave a bad taste
in my mouth.

